# bad hair day..but a winner



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

As you may have read our lovely 6 year old granddaughter gave Gunner and Charlie severe haircuts. Even though we tried to tidy them up I wasnt happy with the result. We had entered them into a show for today and decided that we would attend the show and just watch. On arrival we chatted to a few golden owners and was told to give it a go and to take them into the ring just for the experience. This we did, imagine our surprise when Charlie was given third in the pup class and then Gunner first in Graduate. I was so shocked (and for once) speachless.

So that goes to show if a dog moves well and is well constructed then the coat is just the crowning glory. :

So well done to Gunner and Charlie my clever boys


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations on your success! That is great, Home haircuts, huh? Oh, that had to hurt just a bit. Glad they did so well despite thyeir new hairdos!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

WELL DONE TO YOU ALL!!! That is such great news, you must be thrilled to bits!! Way to go Gunner and Charlie!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

oh wow, congratulations. And it's nice to hear that looks are important but not the only thing that matters! see, your granddaughter was actually just trying to verify a life lesson


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Congratulations to you and of course to Gunner and Charlie !!
bet your proud as punch with them, just one question though.................where's the pics ??


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Wonderful! Congratulations! It's great to see that "structure" won out over "frills".


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

davebeech said:


> Congratulations to you and of course to Gunner and Charlie !!
> bet your proud as punch with them, just one question though.................where's the pics ??


Thats the only problem, I havent mastered taking the dogs into the ring and holding the camera haha!


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

Well Done!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Very well done! And well deserved as well. Congrats!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Gunner and Charlie!! That just goes to show beauty is the icing on the cake.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations! I'm glad you went ahead & put him in the ring. LOL, no more scissors for the kids. Imagine his results with his coat in all its glory. Not to worry, it'll grow back. Way to go!


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

Well done Gunner and Charlie!! Just think with their coats all grown back they could do even better!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Congrats!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! Just imagine how far they're gonna go with the right "'do"


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Great news!!!!!! I bet you were shocked. Great experince for the puppers too.

Hooch


----------

